# What is your quadra and how do you get on with each of the quadras?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

my experience is something like

*Deltas:* probably the most underrated quadra. I have a lot of respect for the competence for Delta STs (they are the most grounded people I've ever met. I don't think a single Delta ST I've met was not a gut type :laughing. they can be a bit boring, but they're usually pleasant, and welcoming without the lack of boundaries of the Fe/Ti quadras. 
Delta NFs can be lovely, adorable and bring out my protective instincts (and they're seldom anywhere near as boring as descriptions make them out to be)......but others I kind of want to die. some Delta NFs are a bunch of pacifistic hippie pussies who are totally anti-success, anti-power and anti, well, anything actually fun. the kind of people whom would would hope would get run over when they strap themselves to a tree.

*Alphas:* generally, they tend to irritate me. alphas are like candy. one or two are nice, perhaps a bag if they're really tasty....but sooner or later (usually sooner), they tend to make me feel as if I've consumed too much sugar. in generally, I'm not a huge fan of light energy in excessive quantities, and I often get frustrated with alphas because they seldom seem to have any conviction or backbone in a conflict. of all the alphas, I probably like SEI the best. they warm, cuddly and welcoming, without the "I'm gonna vomit emotion and energy all over you!" quality of ESE. 

*Gammas:* I really love my quadra to be honest. I can get annoyed with the boundary pushing and lack of foresight of some SEEs, but overall, I share some basic level of values with most gammas regardless of type. 

*Betas:* often delightful one-on-one. they tend to have interesting ideas and goals and exude charisma and personality. I get along particularly well with certain subtypes of LSI, whose combination of conviction and intellectual prowess I admire.
but in a group....fuck no. every group of Betas I've ever encountered has either turned into
- a mess of political controversy 
- a group of try-hard edgelords 
- obnoxious metal heads (or some similar form of pounding rock music)
- racists (including several that blatantly hated white people)
- gangs
- bitchy popular chicks
- bitchy gay people
- a combination of the above two groups
.....honestly, when I see groups of Betas, part of me wants to say "they need to be quarantined"


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Betas: Refuse of society. They are much better when taken down a peg and made more open-minded.
Gamma: Standoffish but can respect.
Alpha: I think I get along with them well (??) but no real connection possible due to differing signals of connection.
Delta: Different wavelength in most respects.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

your opinions seem similar to mine



tangosthenes said:


> Betas: Refuse of society. They are much better when taken down a peg and made more open-minded.


more so the extroverts than the introverts, but yes, they are much better after life has slapped them in the face once or twice and reminded them of their limitations.



> Gamma: Standoffish but can respect.


no argument there



> Alpha: I think I get along with them well (??) but no real connection possible due to differing signals of connection.


interesting. my best friend is ILI and seems to be of a similar opinion. this is just conjecture, but ILIs seem a bit more prone to depression than LIE, so perhaps you get along with them because their energy "lifts your spirits" a bit, despite being perplexed by them.



> Delta: Different wavelength in most respects.


my views on Deltas are actually similar to your views on Alphas. with Delta STs, I'm puzzled by what they do and with Delta NFs, I'm puzzled by their priorities. in a lot of ways, I would like to be more like an LSE, who often have an NT-ish competency about them, but are more disciplined and better about putting in their due diligence because they don't live in the future (Gamma NT is like "I can tell you steps 150-200 of my plan.....but I'm still working on 1-50")


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

*Gammas*: I love other gammas when they're not being little shits. Some gammas can get so selfish with their time that it reminds me of an angsty teen, and then there seems to be a tendency for some to try to put on this face of being overly powerful/independent while coming off as entirely insecure. I wish some gammas would take themselves less seriously and learn to take a joke. 

That being said, I'm usually very happy in groups of gammas provided everyone is at least halfway mentally healthy. Throw poor mental health into the mix and things can get ugly. I like gamma ideals, obviously - I can't remember a time I disagreed with another gamma on an ideal. Gamma boyfriends are fun. Gamma individual interactions are superb.

*Deltas*: I tend to like the deltas and their values, though like you said, some can be way too pacifistic to even make sense. I can't stand it when people go SJW to the point of just making things that were barely a problem into a huge inconvenience for everyone involved, and Deltas tend to be the culprits there from what I observe. That being said, the majority of them aren't like this from what I can tell, there's just that subgroup of definitely-delta-hippie-children.

*Alphas*: The only two confirmed alphas I've ever come into close contact with for any extended period of time were my mom who is an ESE and her boyfriend who is an LII, and it was a meltdown. I've spent all of two weekends at their new house, and after the second weekend, I vowed never to return. Shit got too real. 

That being said, I know of some (mostly through stories friends have told me) that have absolutely no backbone. Know a story about a friend's friend, supposedly a confirmed LII, where she basically cheated on her boyfriend NOT BECAUSE SHE EVEN WANTED TO, but because A) she had no backbone to say no to the guy she was cheating with, and B) she had no backbone to break up with her boyfriend. Dafuq? How do you live like this, woman?

*Betas*: Hate their obsession with hierarchy, totally feel you on the groups of betas. I have trouble seeing eye-to-eye with many of them even one-on-one, notably because of Ti/Te clash. Dated a beta guy once (IEI), and while I can see how his values made sense to him now, I thought he was absolutely batshit crazy at the time because of his need to focus on hierarchy. Otherwise, betas are pleasant to interact with one-on-one, and I find our conversations to be overall pretty enlightening. 

Lmao, reading this over and it seems like I hate all of the quadras. Though to be fair, I avoid typing everyone I know in real life, so a lot of my sample size comes from people I either met on PerC or Skype and people I know of through them, many of whom are interesting characters.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Wild


> I can't stand it when people go SJW to the point of just making things that were barely a problem into a huge inconvenience for everyone involved, and Deltas tend to be the culprits there from what I observe.


to be fair, these are almost always Delta NFs. Delta STs are more grounded and tend to find these trends ridiculous



> Betas: Hate their obsession with hierarchy, totally feel you on the groups of betas. I have trouble seeing eye-to-eye with many of them even one-on-one, notably because of Ti/Te clash. Dated a beta guy once (IEI), and while I can see how his values made sense to him now, I thought he was absolutely batshit crazy at the time because of his need to focus on hierarchy. Otherwise, betas are pleasant to interact with one-on-one, and I find our conversations to be overall pretty enlightening.


I think what I hate about Beta's obsession with hierarchies is they often preach the opposite. like, counter-cultures are generally cultures of unhealthy Beta values.
"the system doesn't accept us, so we need to overthrow it and/or make our own system!".....except they turn around and make new systems with even stricter hierarchies, more controlling social protocol (which are often fucking ridiculous). Beta remind me of wolves who constantly want to break away and be the "lone wolf", yet continually either gravitate back to some sort of pack or end up creating their own. in contrast, Gammas are quite good at being lone wolves, but fitting into external structures to get ahead is often difficult for us (which, to be fair, is just as bad of a problem to have. networking is a bitch for Gammas, and it makes getting jobs difficult)


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

Gammas: The ethicals in this group can be batshit crazy and aggressive for no fucking reason. When they do embody their ideals of independence and competence, they become very inspirational. Otherwise, they're just incompetent, destructive and authoritarian (with nothing to back it up) and I can't respect them less. I try to learn from their virtues and their vices.

The logical types can be confusing and weak in every way. Otherwise, very hardworking and pleasant to be around.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been getting on well with everybody so far, except for several individuals due to concrete circumstances and their specific views and characteristics. I'm aware that such response isn't very informative, but I believe in getting on with people individually rather than on group terms. I don't understand how people do the latter.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Not totally sure of my quadra but:

*Alphas* I like on the whole but I can find Alpha groups tiring after a while, too much flitting and not settling down on one conversation or really getting into anything...extroverted Alphas can annoy me with the zaniness...Alpha NTs I just don't click with at all, it's like we're in two different worlds, but I usually really enjoy spending time with Alpha SFs. Often have a feeling of being able to easily communicate with them but not really connect. Hard to go from acquaintance to friend in a way. Sometimes I feel like they expect something from me but I'm not sure what it is.

*Betas:* I like finding betas, in a way they're the easiest people to get along with, especially in groups. There's usually some energy and momentum going and I like that vs with Deltas and maybe Gammas where I often feel like I'm on 'call waiting'...I know that Betas are either prioritizing me in a moment or they're not and that's nice. We can do things together and they're usually willing to make it fun.

*Gammas:* I don't click much with gammas, it's a counter-intuitive quadra to me, but gamma NT guys are often attractive to me and I like that we can have serious conversations together

*Deltas:* ehh, I feel like I have to walk on eggshells with them, especially NFs...or like I have to phrase myself in a very specific way in order for them to hear me, always have to bend to their ideas about things
But actually I really like Delta NFs on the whole, some of my best friends are
And Delta STs tend to be a lot of fun in their specific way, I'd grab beers with Delta STs over members of any other quadra probably


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

To_august said:


> I've been getting on well with everybody so far, except for several individuals due to concrete circumstances and their specific views and characteristics.* I'm aware that such response isn't very informative, but I believe in getting on with people individually rather than on group terms*. I don't understand how people do the latter.


your use of the word "believe in" leads me to consider this somewhat of a non-answer. it implies that who one gets along with should be purely a personal choice and that one should ignore natural tendencies to get along/not get along with other people despite. naturally, one needs to get along at some base level with most people in order to conduct business effectively, but different personalities share different values and "click" with each other in ways which other types just don't. it's like sexuality and relationships. sure, a (straight) man and woman can both have lovely manners, charm and the maturity to communicate effectively regardless of differences in personality, but at the end of the day, you either have chemistry or you don't. one of the reasons why I have been getting more into socionics is that it described patterns of who I clicked with throughout my whole life, long before I had them separated into precise groups. obviously, it's not perfect, but I've found it beneficial for understanding how to better identify people I have a higher likelihood of getting on with.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't say much cuz I don't relate that much to my own quadra (Gamma, although it fits better than any other). But I get pissed off with groups of Betas and Deltas. Alphas are great but I'd get bored with them on a day to day basis - they don't have much interest in thrills.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> your use of the word "believe in" leads me to consider this somewhat of a non-answer. it implies that who one gets along with should be purely a personal choice and that one should ignore natural tendencies to get along/not get along with other people despite. naturally, one needs to get along at some base level with most people in order to conduct business effectively, but different personalities share different values and "click" with each other in ways which other types just don't. it's like sexuality and relationships. sure, a (straight) man and woman can both have lovely manners, charm and the maturity to communicate effectively regardless of differences in personality, but at the end of the day, you either have chemistry or you don't. one of the reasons why I have been getting more into socionics is that it described patterns of who I clicked with throughout my whole life, long before I had them separated into precise groups. obviously, it's not perfect, but I've found it beneficial for understanding how to better identify people I have a higher likelihood of getting on with.


No, I didn't mean it's a personal choice. To be able to choose one has to have an awareness of the tendencies, nuances and chemistry happening between people and be able to evaluate it. My ability in this area is pretty limited. There's no choice I'm aware of. Whatever relationships I had it wasn't the choice of mine, they just happened to me and the relations were established by heir own accord, or so it seems to me. In general I assume that I "click" (or don't "click"?) with everybody equally, and if we're not arguing then we're on good terms, the same way as I feel mostly neutral and try to avoid negativity, since it throws me into puzzling domain I don't know how to deal with. Generally I can tell if we understand each other better/worse, but I need time for that and get to know them better.

What I meant is that there is a concrete person and a situation, possible history of dealing with that person and the situation, and this way I can decide whether I get along with the person or not. While "clicking" with somebody isn't something I frequently think of, I can tell it, sometimes. But it's always circling round "me", "that concrete person" and "that concrete situation". Its difficult to think in group terms and group people according to something that I have only very vague vibe about.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Alpha: Lack of drive or backbone. Some are whiners, some are too self-involved. Can be fun to hang out with as long as you don't "trigger" them. Lord forbid you say something negative or offensive. Esp to the ESE. Suddenly you are the devil, but tomorrow its like it never happened. Don't hold grudges, which is cool. -_-

Beta: Arrogant assholes, striving to be the top dog. Bitchy and loud and strives to control others. Too bad for them I won't let 'em, and simply hold my ground while letting them think they won . Love these bastards. Armwrestling is a great pastime with these ones. Exciting folk who know how to keep it real. Where all the SLE women at? 

Gamma: Interesting folk, although *some* of 'em are really negative all the time and they care waaaaaay too much about status and trustworthiness. Not willing to deal with people by playing it by ear unless they know the person. Seems stuffy. Pretty cool once you get to know 'em slash get accepted by 'em, which isn't necessarily hard if you know how to present yourself well. Tendency to see relationships as permanently good, or bad, or ever, or whatever. 8/10 would date. Esp. the SEEs. XD

Delta: Frequently frustrating people overly concerned with safety. Too willing to play it safe and take forever to do anything. Easy to fall asleep around them, which is a plus sometimes because insomnia is a thing I struggle with. Infuriatingly some I have known can try to control what language is allowed to be used, redefining all logic because of an emotion instead of just owning the emotion. Seems to hold grudges a long time in a fatherly-disappointment way, which is condescending. Most interesting of them is the LSE. SLI can be pretty chill I guess. :|

This post was entirely unbiased. >_> <_< ^_^


----------



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

*Alpha*:

The Alpha atmosphere is great, it's very welcoming and comfortable. ISFps are pretty chill and we rarely conflict, but the problem is that this relationship may get stale.

INTjs are the analyzers that go through a hoard of data. If the INFp and the INTj are particularly smart, then it can be a fairly stimulating match. They can both have very whacky and similar ideas about the world, technology, sciences etc. INFps tend to have more broad, general ideas and visions while INTjs go through every damn information and analyze them.

I had a bad experience with a very unhealthy ENTp, so my view of them has been tainted... but I guess they're like extroverted INTjs. I think I like ESFjs, but I don't think that they like me because I'm their supervisor.

*Beta*:

To be honest, it really depends on the individual. Obviously, just because you're in the same quadra doesn't mean that you're going to have the same values. You will likely conflict the most with people in the same quadra with the exact opposite values.

ISTjs are great, because you can be as weird as you want and they won't care, and they're probably secretly just as weird and have the same Beta sense of humor. They're usually very polite and are rarely offensive.

In groups, Betas have a tendency to act like tanks or frontline soldiers in a warzone. They want to deny everything and bulldoze through their opposition.

I know all and everything about Betas. I need something else... something outside of my comfort zone.

*Gamma*: 

For IEIs, SEEs are really great. It's no secret that semi-duals are magnetically drawn to each other. SEEs really give me that Se energy and I feel more energetic and happy just being around them. They probably see me as a willing victim that they can influence.

ILI are also very similar to IEIs but have a different focus. Sometimes they just spew information, while to them I probably just spew emotion. ILIs can be even weirder than IEIs, which is bad. Sometimes they need to stop being so weird. They're like your weird twin brother/sister.

ISFjs are kind of like introverted SEEs, they can be just as crazy but also very serious and professional when they're working.

ENTjs make me feel uncomfortable.

*Delta*:

I think I usually get along with Delta NFs. They're pretty interesting. But then they do this thing where they think that they can accept everyone and everything.

The Delta atmosphere however, is completely suffocating to Betas. In the Delta atmosphere, you're not supposed to show much emotion. You're supposed to be accepting of everyone and everything and not have much convictions. You're supposed to work hard. Betas just want to have strong emotional experiences, have deep convictions and not work too hard.

I don't have too much experience with ESTjs other on a forum like this, but all I can think of is, "This person is the complete opposite of me...". I think that conflictors are just more awkward around each other, than outright conflicting. They're like being with your parent-in-law. You're just like, "Mmm... yes..".

ISTps are pretty cool but I don't know what they're thinking. We can potentially get along.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I get along really well with my own quadra while I usually have fun with alphas. Gamma is alright overall and betas are usually interesting to interact with.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

These are just thoughts from my own limited perspective. 
I'm ESE - Si. 

*Alphas: *

Easy to get along with. There's very little friction. I would say that Alpha's are also the most laid back of all four quadrants. Also very accepting. It's easy to make friends of members in this quadra. I also have a particuar fondness for my duals, the INTjs. 

I'm not quite sure if it's because I'm mature enough but I do relate a lot to all four of the alpha quadrant types. It's as if I know what their motivations are - even the ENTps and the INTjs - and I feel like we share a common core. I find it to be interesting because several NTPs on the site seem to dislike ESFJs. I wonder how most people relate to their duals? 

I am also closely drawn to the members of my type and I can pick out alpha's from a crowd. 

*Betas: * 

While there are members of this type I get along with well, mostly, they are difficult to deal with. These types give off the impression that they have these set of rules and if you break any of them, you need to be punished or something. They take things like image seriously and they give me this impression that they're a lot more sensitive than they appear to be. I suppose this comes down to their obsession with heirarchy - they come off as rule imposers and they get very very upset if the rules aren't followed. 

I suppose this could also be why the hidden agenda Fe in ENTps is amusing to me while that in ESTps rub me the wrong way. I had an ISTj on this site be infatuated with me and that did not go down well. I get along fairly well with the ENFjs I know. I don't know any INFps in real life. I do like the ones I've met online. 

*Gammas: *

I don't really know a lot of members of this quadrant. I do get along fairly well with the ones I know (and I'm currently in a relationship with an ESFp). If there is one thing I dislike about this type, it's that they all seem so serious. 

The INTps are a total mystery to me. I have a close friend who is one and though I do like him a lot, I can't understand his motivations. I'm also friends with an ENTj and we hang out sometimes. To me, it often appears like we operate in different spheres of reality that have very few intersections. I do feel we (alphas and gammas) share a lot of similarities, yet we're also too different from each other. I love the energy and ambition they have and hanging out with them is always fun. 

*Deltas: * 

If I had to pick a quadra I like the least, it is this one. I don't like how they have an 'if you're not with us, you're against us' attitude. It's all black and white to them. This type also seems to have a hard time accepting responsibility for their own emotions. Even delta STs behave irrationally under the influence of their emotions and they pardon themselves somehow. I don't know if that's a universal trait or if it's just something I've observed in the ones I know. 

I specifically have a dislike for delta NFs. I can only think of a few I actually like. The others are too difficult to deal with. I get along fairly well with delta STs. Now, I'm not saying that all deltas are bad or terrible people - no some of my closest friends are deltas. It's just the ones that I like are few in number compared to the ones I know, which are many.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Alpha- Very warm interactions and I think this quadra in general is loving and pleasant to be around. Si-Ne is gentle and open, while Fe-Ti is inclusive and depends on others to come up with a consensus / theorize / keep harmony. 

Gamma- Okay unless you're on their bad side. I get along with ESFps the best, but even with them I feel at their worst they come off too strong and bitter. I hate to say this but I think they can be petty when upset, and in general easily offended and forceful in their retribution. They can be fun and sweet at times, yet still they induce frustration in me. But I do have a lot of interactions with this quadra and I can enjoy it. I think Ni-Se and Te-Fi are incredible functions when they work with each other, and are capable of achieving a lot. Interesting in that regard. Definitely ambitious. 

Delta- Positive interactions. Though ESTj is a no no for me but I think the ones I have known are just incredibly undeveloped and unhealthy. I feel like they genuinely care about others. They take the time to understand me, and they simplify things.

Beta- Out of all quadras, I have the least experience with this one. ISTjs, ESTps, ENFjs, and INFps. Interesting. They're really fun to be around. But I would describe relations as overall slightly boring, but "boring" sounds way meaner than I mean it. Maybe more like dry. Unless they're really funny or down to earth.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> (Gamma NT is like "I can tell you steps 150-200 of my plan.....but I'm still working on 1-50")


LMAOOOOOOOO toooooooo accurate based on my INTp friends. I'm always stunned by how far and deep they can go, but then it's like they still didn't start :laughing:


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Alpha: Lack of drive or backbone. Some are whiners, some are too self-involved. Can be fun to hang out with as long as you don't "trigger" them. Lord forbid you say something negative or offensive. Esp to the ESE. Suddenly you are the devil, but tomorrow its like it never happened. Don't hold grudges, which is cool. -_-


Reading this made me cuss out loud. Pissed me off. But I guess point proven. And no we remember, just pretend we don't.


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

@TheDarknessInTheSnow , I hear you on being pissed off about the lack of ambition thing. *coughs* I have that feelings about Alphas too but I think that's because the Te part of Fi-Te drives us to make our work very, very visible whereas the Fi drives us to internalize our emotional worlds. Also, I have seen people of the Ni-Se quadra complain about Ne-Si people being 'lazy, aimless' or some shit. Which is interesting; because we achieve our goals in a way that may not be immediately apparent and uhhh, 'not all who wander are lost'  . Ne-preference may not have the cohesion of purpose and plans that Ni has but it does get places, even if it's in a 'nonlinear' way.


----------



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

The dislike for Delta NFs is particularly amusing. We have a Fi-Si thing going on so focus on say the external environment the way Fe-Se users see it is not something we particularly care about. Our preference for Fi-Te drives us to focus more on personal goals rather than things relating to the 'group'. Unless, something really bothers us or gets in the way of what we wish to accomplish, we can ignore it or at least give our 'rivals' the impression that we do.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

Alpha: Cool, easy to relax around, a bit boring.
Beta: Badass, awesome, too aggressive.
Gamma: Rational, moralistic, strict.
Delta: A lot boring, responsible, respectable.

I generally respect Deltas most, but enjoy spending time with Alphas and Betas (preferably both at once). Gammas suck as a quadra, but the individual types can be cool. ILI is another nerd, but a nerdy nerd. LIE and SEE are fun. ESI sucks (sorry ESIs, but you're my conflictors).


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Alpha: I like alphas a lot generally. I think they're easy to get along with, fun, silly, light, always wanting everyone to be included. I can sometimes get annoyed with ILEs though.

Beta: Overpowering, rubs me the wrong way, doesn't know when to stop, our morals are usually totally opposite. Sometimes I find it hard to relax with a beta in the room.

Gamma: Kind of smug and inflexible. Stubborn, has very strong opinions. Most of my closest friends are gamma SF though. I respect them for sticking to their guns I guess and they are usually loyal.

Delta: I of course love my own quadra. When in a group with another delta I will almost always gravitate towards them, particularly the introverts. I have an EII friend who I don't see that often but when we're together we always sneak off and get pitifully drunk and talk about our deepest darkest feelings. Or SLIs I like to poke fun at and engage in light debate. LSEs are easy to talk to because neither of us hold back but I think we both understand what sorts of topics/insults are off limits and it never gets too heated like it could with an SLE.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Relax.

...there's a Beta in the room.

Nah, but seriously, that is an interesting observation. I can certainly see how Deltas would feel that way. I find myself getting frustrated at how much Deltas leave unsaid; two sides of a coin, friend, two sides of a coin.


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

Alphas: Light and fun. When you want to have a good time, alphas are fun to call. However, if you want to connect on a deeper level, maybe not the best choice. I have a soft spot for LIIs though. 

Betas: Aggressive and suffocating with hierarchical rules. Strong physical presence, likes to project dominance - it's honestly a bit annoying. 

Gammas: I agree with others - we are too serious for our own good (but why shouldn't you take life seriously, you know?). Dependable and fair. Hard exterior, but we are really softies inside. 

Deltas: Dry - practical and predictable. Giving to their families and close friends.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm sigma and I'm awesome


----------

